# tsunami elite casting rod9'3"



## Cody Dillow (Oct 3, 2014)

Its got custom grips and new reel seat.Rated 3-5 oz great shape no scratches 90$ obo just trying to sell because I have no need for it anymore


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

$60


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Shipping ?


----------

